# Weekly Shonen Sunday Discussion



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Seeing how there is already a discussion thread for Weekly Shonen Jump, I thought it would be nice to have one for the other 2 major magazines to have threads as well. In this thread you can talk about anything related to WSS, of course! about the ToC rankings, news, post the magazine's cover, etc.



ALSO, KEEP IN MIND THAT WEEKLY SHONEN JUMP AND WEEKLY YOUNG JUMP ARE THE ONLY MAGAZINE WE KNOW OF THAT ACTUALLY RANKS THE SERIES IN REGARDS TO THEIR POPULARITY. THE ORDER IN WHICH THE SERIES IN APPEAR IN MOST MAGAZINES DO NOT REPRESENT THEIR ACTUAL POPULARITY RANKS IN THE MAGAZINE.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

*Sunday #28 (12/06):
Be Blues! (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo 
Kyoukai no Rinne
Gekko Jorei
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Zettai Karen Children
Hayate no Gotoku! 
*Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou (Color Page)*
Saijou no Meii
Fantasista Stella
Character Times
Magi
Ane Log
Meitantei Conan
Denpa Kyoushi
Chousuinou Kei
Area D
Sinbad no Booken - Magi Spin-off 
Buyuden 
Nobelu
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Arata Kangatari 
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!
Duel・Masters Revolution
*Gin no Saji (Absent)
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai (Absent)
Anagle Mole (Hiatus)*

*#29:
Lead CP: Fantasista Stella
CP: Saijou no Meii
Absent: Meitantei Conan*

*#30 (26/06) :*
J?j? Senjin!! Mushibugyo (Lead Color)
Conan vs Lupin - The Movie (Poster)
Sinbad no Booken - Magi Spin-off (End)
Duel Masters Revolution (Last Arc Start)
Gin no Saji, Area D (Absent)
Anagle Mole (Hiatus)


*Sunday #31 (03/07):
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Gin no Saji
Chousuinou Kei
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!
Meitantei Conan
Hayate no Gotoku! 
*Spika - Houkago no Chiisana Hoshi by Shin Takahashi (One Shot, 60 pg.)*
Magi
Denpa Kyoushi
Nobelu
Duel・Masters Revolution
Be Blues! 
Kyoukai no Rinne
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki
Zettai Karen Children
Buyuden 
Ane Log
Saijou no Meii
Character Times
Gekko Jorei
*Area D (Absent)
Arata Kangatari (Absent)
Fantasista Stella (Absent)
Anagle Mole (Hiatus)*

*#32:
Cover & Lead CP: Gin no Saji
CP: Zettai Karen Children
End: Duel・Masters Revolution*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2013)

*#33 (17/07):*
*New manga by Yellow Tanabe*


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *#33 (17/07):*
> *New manga by Yellow Tanabe*



Oh my god finally.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 2, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *#33 (17/07):*
> *New manga by Yellow Tanabe*


I'm ready       .


----------



## 8 (Jul 2, 2013)

i had to look it up. so it's the kekkaishi author. looking forward to it.


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been checking weekly to see when she'd start this one up.

Was supposed to be earlier in the spring IIRC.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

#33 Birdmen by Yellow Tanabe (Kekkaishi)
#34 Manga by Daichi Sorayomi (Momi-Baraishi)
#35 Manga by Kazuki Tajima (Instinct) and One-shot by Kouji Kumeta (Sayonara Zetsubou-Sensei)
#36-37 Toujuushi Bestialious by Kakizaki Masasumi (Rainbow, Green Blood)[/B]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

*Sunday #32 (10/07):
Gin no Saji (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Denpa Kyoushi
Chousuinou Kei
Be Blues! 
Saigo wa? Straight!!
*Nobelu (20 pg.)*
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Buyuden 
Meitantei Conan
*Zettai Karen Children (Color Page)*
Hayate no Gotoku! 
Fantasista Stella
Arata Kangatari
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Magi
Character Times
Kyoukai no Rinne
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Ane Log
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!
Saijou no Meii
Area D
Gekko Jorei
*Duel・Masters Revolution (End)*
*Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (30 pg.)*
*Anagle Mole (Hiatus)*

*#33:
Cover & Lead CP: Birdmen (New Series, 65 pg.)
CP: Nobelu*


----------



## Tangible (Jul 10, 2013)

Not looking good for Area D. Sad because I was starting to dig that series even with just the Raws


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Not looking good for Area D. Sad because I was starting to dig that series even with just the Raws



Please see 



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> ALSO, KEEP IN MIND THAT WEEKLY SHONEN JUMP IS THE ONLY MAGAZINE WE KNOW OF THAT ACTUALLY RANKS THE SERIES IN REGARDS TO THEIR POPULARITY. THE ORDER IN WHICH THE SERIES IN APPEAR IN MOST MAGAZINES DO NOT REPRESENT THEIR ACTUAL POPULARITY RANKS IN THE MAGAZINE.



Although Area D is pretty much always at the bottom so it might be an issue  because if a series was doing well I can't comprehend why they would have it at the very back of the magazine even if they don't publicly rank the series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

*Issue 33:
*Birdmen (Lead CP, New Series)
Gin no Saji
Magi
Be Blues!
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Denpa Kyoushi
Fantasista Stella
Meitantei Conan
Nobelu (CP)
Chou Suinou Kei
Kyoukai no Rinne
Ane Log
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Saijou no Meii
Zettai Karen Children
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Arata Kangatari
Charactimes
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!
Gekko Jorei
Area D


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2013)

is Magi their biggest draw right now? No counting DC


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> is Magi their biggest draw right now? No counting DC



Without a doubt, yes. 
It sells like crazy, and was popular enough to even get a weekly spin-off series (on hiatus until September).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am hoping that Yellow Tanabe "Birdmen" becomes a hit.. This Magazine doesn't give up with a series that easily... I know she likes to go really slow with her mangas..


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 22, 2013)

*Issue 34:
*Keijo!!!!!!!! (Lead CP, New Series)
Magi
Meitantei Conan
Birdmen
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Fantasista Stella
Charactimes
Gin no Saji
Kyoukai no Rinne (CP)
Nobelu
Be Blues!
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Chou Suinou Kei
Denpa Kyoushi
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
Ane Log
Saijou no Meii
Gekko Jorei
Zettai Karen Children
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!
Arata Kangatari
Area D

Issue 35:
Absent: Be Blues!, Gin no Saji, Area D


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 23, 2013)

OMG, how long will Conan still last?! xD


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Sunday #35 (31/07):
Momoiro Clover Z (Cover)
Kokushi Musou (Lead Color Page, New Series, 60 pg.)*
*Keijo!!!!!!!! (34 pg.)*
Ane Log
*Birdmen (34 pg.)*
Magi
Denpa Kyoushi
Character Times
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
*Touhuu (Fu) Kenbunroku (Color Page, One Shot, 24 pg.)*
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Saijou no Meii
Nobelu
Hayate no Gotoku! 
Meitantei Conan
Buyuden 
Fantasista Stella
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Kyoukai no Rinne
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Chousuinou Kei
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Zettai Karen Children
Arata Kangatari
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!
Gekko Jorei
*Area D (Absent)
Be Blues! (Absent)
Gin no Saji (Absent)*
*Anagle Mole (Hiatus)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)*

*#36・37:
Cover: Rena Nounen
Lead CP: Birdmen 
CP: Toujuushi Bestialious (New Series)
Extra Pages: Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo, Nobelu, Keijo!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sunday #36・37 (07/08):
Rena Nounen (Cover)
Birdmen (Lead Color Page)*
Gin no Saji
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Be Blues!
*Keijo!!!!!!!! (26 pg.)
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo (24 pg.)
Kokushi Musou!! (27 pg.)*
Magi
*Toujuushi Bestialious (Color Page, New Series)*
*Nobelu (20 pg.)*
Buyuden 
Meitantei Conan
Hayate no Gotoku! 
Fantasista Stella
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Denpa Kyoushi
Ane Log
Kyoukai no Rinne
Area D
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Character Times
Chousuinou Kei
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Saijou no Meii
Arata Kangatari
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!
Gekko Jorei
*Zettai Karen Children (Absent)*
*Anagle Mole (Hiatus)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)*

*#38:
Cover & Lead CP: Gin no Saji 
CP: Keijo!!!!!!!!, Imawa no Kuni no Alice (Special Chapter)*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Toujuushi Bestialious?New Series? who is behind that? and what is about?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Toujuushi Bestialious?New Series? who is behind that? and what is about?



Here is the original one-shot
Ichigo's desire has always been to protect others instead of being protected


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

*Sunday #49 (06/11):
℃-ute (Cover) 
Hyoukyuuhime Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou (Lead Color Page, New Series, 53 pg.)*
Ane Log
Be Blues!
Magi
*Kokushi Musou!! (22 pg.)*
Saijou no Meii
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Zettai Karen Children 
Buyuden
Meitantei Conan
Hayate no Gotoku!
*Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo (Color Page)*
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Character Times
Fantasista Stella
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi 
Denpa Kyoushi
Nobelu
Anagle Mole
Chousuinou Kei 
Kyoukai no Rinne
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Gekko Jorei
*Arata Kangatari  (Absent)
Area D (Absent)
Gin no Saji (Absent till Issue #02-03)
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai (Absent)*
*Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)

#50:
Lead CP: Be Blues!
CP: Keijo!!!!!!!!
Absent: Gin no Saji (Till Issue #02-03), Meitantei Conan (Till Issue #52) *


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

Also, Birdmen is now a monthly series though still remains in Weekly Shonen Magazine (similar to Destroy and Revolution in Weekly Young Jump).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Sunday #50 (13/11):
Be Blues! (Lead Color Page, 23 pg.)*
*Hyoukyuuhime Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou (30 pg.)*
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi 
Saijou no Meii
Gekko Jorei
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Arata Kangatari
Area D
Denpa Kyoushi
Ane Log
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
*Keijo!!!!!!!! (Color Page)*
Fantasista Stella
Nobelu
Kokushi Musou!!
Anagle Mole
*Magi (Cover) *
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Kyoukai no Rinne
Zettai Karen Children 
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Chousuinou Kei 
Character Times
*Gin no Saji (Absent till Issue #02-03)
Meitantei Conan (Absent till Issue #52)*
*Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)

#51:
Cover & Lead CP: Denpa Kyoushi
CP: Kokushi Musou!!
Absent: Gin no Saji (Till Issue #02-03), Kyoukai no Rinne, Meitantei Conan (Till Issue #52), Nobelu

#52:
CP: Kyoukai no Rinne*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2013)

Sunday #51 (20/11):
Denpa Kyoushi (Cover & Lead Color Page, 21 pg.)
Birdmen (35 pg.)
Hyoukyuuhime Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou (22 pg.)
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Be Blues!
Ane Log
Buyuden
Hayate no Gotoku!
Magi
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi 
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Saijou no Meii
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Anagle Mole
Fantasista Stella
Kokushi Musou!! (Color Page, 23 pg.)
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Arata Kangatari
Gekko Jorei
Zettai Karen Children 
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Anoko ni Dokkiri Shikaketara (One Shot, 36 pg.)
Character Times
Area D
Chousuinou Kei (Absent)
Gin no Saji (Absent till Issue #02-03)
Kyoukai no Rinne (Absent)
Meitantei Conan (Absent till Issue #52)
Nobelu (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 22, 2013)

*#01:
Lead CP: Chrono Monochrome by Jingetsu Isomi (New Series)*

*#02-03:
New Series: Imawa no Kuni no Alice - Spade no King (Monthly Series)*

Chrono Monochrome is a series about chess.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunday #52 (27/11):
Yugami-kun ni ha Tomodachi ga Inai (Cover & Lead Color Page, 27 pg.)
Hyoukyuuhime Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou (22 pg.)
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi 
Meitantei Conan 
Hayate no Gotoku!
Kyoukai no Rinne (Color Page)
Nobelu
Anagle Mole
Be Blues!
Buyuden
Saijou no Meii (Color Page)
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Magi
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Fantasista Stella
Denpa Kyoushi
Chousuinou Kei
Kokushi Musou!!
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Ane Log
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Gekko Jorei
Area D
Character Times
Arata Kangatari (Absent)
Gin no Saji (Absent till Issue #02-03)
Zettai Karen Children (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)

#01:
Absent: Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 2, 2013)

Sunday #01 (04/12):
Chrono Monochrome (Lead Color Page, New Series, 61 pg.)
Meitantei Conan (Cover)
Magi
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Nobelu
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
Fantasista Stella (Color Page, 25 pg.)
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Hyoukyuuhime Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou 
Kokushi Musou!!
Denpa Kyoushi
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Chousuinou Kei
Be Blues!
Saijou no Meii 
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Kyoukai no Rinne
Ane Log
Arata Kangatari 
Anagle Mole
Zettai Karen Children
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Gekko Jorei
Character Times
Area D (Absent till Issue #04-05)
Gin no Saji (Absent till Issue #02-03)
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmm, Kenichi is absent for this week too?  I though it was going to come back with the combine issue or is that next week's release?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2013)

Sunday #01 (04/12):
Chrono Monochrome (Lead Color Page, New Series, 61 pg.)
Meitantei Conan (Cover)
Magi
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Nobelu
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
Fantasista Stella (Color Page, 25 pg.)
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Hyoukyuuhime Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou 
Kokushi Musou!!
Denpa Kyoushi
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Chousuinou Kei
Be Blues!
Saijou no Meii 
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Kyoukai no Rinne
Ane Log
Arata Kangatari 
Anagle Mole
Zettai Karen Children
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Gekko Jorei
Character Times
Area D (Absent till Issue #04-05)
Gin no Saji (Absent till Issue #02-03)
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)


----------



## Tangible (Dec 7, 2013)

Seems like Area D went on a pretty huge break. Anyone have an idea why?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Seems like Area D went on a pretty huge break. Anyone have an idea why?



Nope/
I do know it's a bi-monthly series in the first place though.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2013)

Sunday #02・03 (11/12):
Imawa no Kuni no Alice - Spade no King (Lead Color Page, New Series, Monthly Series, 37 pg.)
Magi (Cover)
Gin no Saji
Fantasista Stella
Chrono Monochrome (40 pg.)
Meitantei Conan
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Kyoukai no Rinne 
Kokushi Musou!!
Arata Kangatari 
Nobelu
Hyoukyuuhime Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou 
Hayate no Gotoku!
Chousuinou Kei (Color Page)
Be Blues!
Buyuden
Ane Log
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi 
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Zettai Karen Children
Character Times
Saijou no Meii 
Anagle Mole
Gekko Jorei
Area D (Absent till Issue #04-05)
Denpa Kyoushi (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)

#04・05:
Lead CP: Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
CP: Nobelu
Absent: Arata Kangatari


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2013)

*Issue 4/5:*
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai (Lead CP)
Magi
Gin no Saji
Chrono Monochrome
Hyoukyuuhime
Kyoukai no Rinne
Ane Log
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou (CP)
Meitantei Conan
Birdmen
Fantasista Stella
Charactimes
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
Nobelu (CP)
Chou Suinou Kei
Kokuchi Musou!!
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Be Blues!
Saigo wa? Straight!!
Zettai Karen Children
Denpa Kyoushi
Anagle Mole
Saijou no Meii
Gekko Jorei
Area D

Arata Kangatari, Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo (Absent)

*Issue 6:*
Cover, Lead CP: Meitantei Conan
CP: Charactimes, Hyoukyuuhime
End: Anagle Mole


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2013)

ISSUE 6
Conan (Lead CP)
Kenichi
Yuugami
Be Blues
Hayate
Hyoukyuuhime(Center color)
Chrono Monocrome
Koukushi
Saijou no Mei
Denpa kyoushi
Rinne
Magi
Character times (1 year anniversery/color)
KEI
Mushibugyo
Kaminozomi
Fantajista
Keijo!!
Anelog
Izumo
Nobelu
Area D
Arata kangatari
Gekkou Jorei
Anagle Mole(End)
Buyuden
Saigo wa? Straight!! (Transfer to Sunday Super?)
(Absent- Zettai Karen Children, Silver Spoon.)

ISSUE 7
Silver spoon (Head color and cover page.)
Hyoukyuuhime (Color)
Keijo!! (Color)


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Issue 6 Cover:*


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Meitantei Conan Volume 82*


*Zettai Karen Children Volume 37*


*Gekko Jorei Volume 26*


*Gin no Saji Volume 10*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 13, 2014)

*Sunday #07 (15/01):
Gin no Saji (Cover & Lead Color Page, 21 pg.)*
Magi
Meitantei Conan
Ane Log
Zettai Karen Children
Gekko Jorei
Nobelu
Fantasista Stella
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
*Chrono Monochrome (Color Page, 24 pg.)*
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou 
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Saijou no Meii 
Arata Kangatari 
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Be Blues!
Kyoukai no Rinne
Denpa Kyoushi
Kokushi Musou!!
Chousuinou Kei
Area D
Character Times
*Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)

#08:
CP: Gekko Jorei
Absent: Arata Kangatari, Area D (Till Issue #10)*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2014)

No wonder Conan is still on-going if it's always at the top...people still seem to like it


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 20, 2014)

*Sunday #08 (22/01):
Imawa no Kuni no Alice - Spade no King (Cover & Lead Color Page, 33 pg.)*
Magi
Be Blues!
Chrono Monochrome
Character Times
*Fantasista Stella (20 pg.)*
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Kokushi Musou!!
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Nobelu
Denpa Kyoushi
Gin no Saji
*Gekko Jorei (Color Page, 24 pg.)*
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou 
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Kyoukai no Rinne
Meitantei Conan
Hayate no Gotoku!
Buyuden
Chousuinou Kei
Zettai Karen Children
Ane Log
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Saijou no Meii 
*Arata Kangatari (Absent)
Area D (Absent till Issue #10)*
*Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2014)

*Sunday #09 (29/01):
Be Blues! (Cover & Lead Color Page, 21 pg.)*
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Chrono Monochrome
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou 
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Fantasista Stella
*Birdmen (41 pg.)*
Saijou no Meii 
Nobelu
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
*Kokushi Musou!! (Color Page, 23 pg.)*
Arata Kangatari
Character Times
Hayate no Gotoku!
Magi 
Ane Log
Gin no Saji
Kyoukai no Rinne
Zettai Karen Children
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Denpa Kyoushi
Chousuinou Kei
Gekko Jorei
*Buyuden (End)*
*Area D (Absent till Issue #10)
Meitantei Conan (Absent)*
*Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2014)

*Issue 10:*
Hyoukyuuhime (Lead CP)
Magi (Cover)
Meitantei Conan
Denpa Kyoushi
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Chrono Monochrome
Be Blues!
Yuugami-ku niwa Tomodachi ga Inai
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Hayate no Gotoku!
Zettai Karen Children (CP)
Area D
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Saijou no Meii
Fantasista Stella
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Arata Kangatari
Kyupiko!～Fushimatsu Tenshi no Management～ (CP, Special Chapter)
Kyoukai no Rinne
Gekko Jorei
Ane Log
Nobelu
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Kokushi Musou!!
Chou Suinou Kei
Charactimes

Gin no Saji (Absent)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 10, 2014)

*Sunday #11 (12/02):
Morning Musume。'14 (Cover)
Denpa Kyoushi (Lead Color Page)*
Meitantei Conan
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Saijou no Meii 
*Nobelu (24 pg.)*
Magi
Chrono Monochrome
Gekko Jorei
Fantasista Stella
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou 
Kokushi Musou!!
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
*13 (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou
Be Blues! 
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Zettai Karen Children
Character Times
Kyoukai no Rinne
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Chousuinou Kei
Arata Kangatari
Area D
Ane Log
*Gin no Saji (Absent till Issue #14)
Hayate no Gotoku! (Absent)*
*Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)*

*#13:
Cover & Lead CP: Birdmen*


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Feb 10, 2014)

useless thread


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 10, 2014)

JiraiyaForever said:


> useless thread



You're useless you Naruto fan.
This is an interesting thread for manga enthusiasts, because while the ToC's for WSS and WSM don't outright show the popularity of the series due to their rotation, it's still possible to make educated guesses on what is popular and what is not based on repeated placement, and repeated or lack of color pages.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 10, 2014)

Seems like Magi is mostly in the middle of the rankings


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 10, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Seems like Magi is mostly in the middle of the rankings



Reread the OP.
This magazine doesn't rank their series in the same way Jump does. 
Instead they rotate/cycle around the placement of series in the magazine. The only way to really tell popularity for this magazine (and Weekly Shonen Magazine) is to look at volume sales, and the amount of color pages a series get in the magazine.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

This Week's Weekly Shonen Sunday Volume Sales:
10. Magi #20 (30,056 / 560,792)
15. Meitantei Conan #82 (24,713 / 444,980)
23. Magi Sinbad no Bouken #2 (20,463 / 302,245)
36. Gin no Saji #10 (14,753 / 711,323)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Sunday #29 (18/06):
Be Blues! (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Chrono Monochrome
Kiriwo Terrible
Heavens Runner Akira
Character Times
Hayate no Gotoku!
Nozo x Kimi - 2-nen-sei-hen (Color Page)
E to T。~Eiga to Tenshi~ 
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou
Fantasista Stella
Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi
Denpa Kyoushi
Imawa no Kuni no Alice - Spade no King (Fine, 32 pg.)
Nobelu (Color Page)
Gin no Saji
Magi
Nani mo Nai Kedo Sora wa Aoi
Captain Earth
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo (22 pg.)
Kyoukai no Rinne
Ane Log
Chousuinou Kei
Area D
Arata Kangatari (Absent)
Meitantei Conan (Absent)
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)
Zettai Karen Children (Hiatus till Summer)

#30:
Cover: Rena Matsui & Rina Ikoma
Lead CP: Daga Shikashi by Kotoyama (New Series)
CP: Chousuinou Kei
Absent: Arata Kangatari, Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2014)

Sunday #30 (25/06):
Rena Matsui & Rina Ikoma (Cover)
Meitantei Conan 
Be Blues!
Hayate no Gotoku!
Ane Log
Daga Shikashi (Color Page,Triple Chapter, New Series, 31 pg.)
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou
Heavens Runner Akira
Birdmen (33 pg.)
Nozo x Kimi - 2-nen-sei-hen
Fantasista Stella
Nani mo Nai Kedo Sora wa Aoi
Chousuinou Kei (Color Page)
E to T。~Eiga to Tenshi~ 
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Nobelu 
Denpa Kyoushi
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi
Captain Earth
Magi
Chrono Monochrome
Kyoukai no Rinne
Character Times
Kiriwo Terrible
Arata Kangatari (Absent)
Area D (Absent)
Gin no Saji (Absent)
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)
Zettai Karen Children (Hiatus till Summer)

#31:
Cover & Lead CP: Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (22 pg.) 
CP: E to T。~Eiga to Tenshi~ (27 pg.)
End: Chousuinou Kei
Absent: Arata Kangatari


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Kanki (Jun 30, 2014)

Has to be said, this thread is a roaring success.

Congrats, Rica


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 4, 2014)

Sunday #31 (02/07):
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (Cover, 22 pg.)
Nozo x Kimi - 2-nen-sei-hen
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Be Blues!
Gin no Saji
E to T。~Eiga to Tenshi~ (Color Page, 27 pg.)
Heavens Runner Akira
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Yugami-kun ni wa Tomodachi ga Inai (30 pg.)
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou
Nani mo Nai Kedo Sora wa Aoi
Ane Log
Hayate no Gotoku!
Daga Shikashi (Color Page, Double Chapter)
Fantasista Stella
Denpa Kyoushi
Character Times
Kyoukai no Rinne
Chrono Monochrome
Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi
Nobelu 
Kiriwo Terrible
Area D
Chousuinou Kei (End)
Arata Kangatari (Absent)
Captain Earth (Absent)
Magi (Absent)
Meitantei Conan (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)
Zettai Karen Children (Hiatus till Summer)

#32:
Cover: Magi
Lead CP: Saike Mata Shite mo by Tsubasa Fukuchi (New Series, 46 pg.)
CP: Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2014)

#32: (09/07)
Saike Mata Shite mo (Lead CP New Series)
Magi (Cover)
Kyoukai no Rinne
Keijo
Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi (CP)
Nozo x Kimi
Be Blues
E to T Eiga to Tenshi
Denpa Kyoushi
Joujuu Senjin Mushibugyo (CP)
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Heavens Runner Akira
Fantasista Stella
Nani mo Nai Kedo Sora wa Aoi
Daga Shikashi
Hayate no Gotoku
Ane Log
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou
Chrono Monochrome
Nobelu
Captain Earth
Kiriwo Terrible
Area D
Character Times


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 25, 2014)

#32: (09/07)
Saike Mata Shite mo (Lead CP New Series) (mangaka of Law of Ueki and Anagle Mole)
Magi (Cover)
Kyoukai no Rinne
Keijo
Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi (CP)
Nozo x Kimi
Be Blues
E to T Eiga to Tenshi
Denpa Kyoushi
Joujuu Senjin Mushibugyo (CP)
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi
Heavens Runner Akira
Fantasista Stella
Nani mo Nai Kedo Sora wa Aoi
Daga Shikashi
Hayate no Gotoku
Ane Log
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou
Chrono Monochrome
Nobelu
Captain Earth
Kiriwo Terrible
Area D
Character Times

Sunday #33 (16/07):
Gin no Saji (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Saike Mata Shitemo (44 pg.)
Ane Log
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (22 pg.)
Heavens Runner Akira (Color Page)
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou
Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi
Daga Shikashi
Be Blues!
Fantasista Stella
Meitantei Conan
Nani mo Nai Kedo Sora wa Aoi
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Character Times
Magi
Nozo x Kimi - 2-nen-sei-hen
Captain Earth
Kyoukai no Rinne
Denpa Kyoushi
Chrono Monochrome
Nobelu 
Kiriwo Terrible
Area D
Arata Kangatari (Absent)
E to T。~Eiga to Tenshi~ (Absent)
Hayate no Gotoku! (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)
Zettai Karen Children (Hiatus till Summer)

Sunday #34 (23/07):
Birdmen (Cover & Lead Color Page, 34 pg.)
Meitantei Conan
Magi
Nani mo Nai Kedo Sora wa Aoi
Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyo
Daga Shikashi
Hayate no Gotoku!
Gin no Saji
Ginpaku no Paladin - Seikishi
Hyoukyuuhime - Tokiwagi Kantoku no Kajou na Aijou
Keijo!!!!!!!!
Ane Log
Fantasista Stella
Nozo x Kimi - 2-nen-sei-hen (Color Page)
Denpa Kyoushi
E to T。~Eiga to Tenshi~
Character Times
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi (22 pg.)
Saike Mata Shitemo (34 pg.)
Heavens Runner Akira
Kyoukai no Rinne
Chrono Monochrome
Nobelu 
Kiriwo Terrible
Captain Earth
Arata Kangatari (Absent)
Area D (Absent)
Be Blues! (Absent)
Inubu! - Bokura no Shippo Senki (Hiatus)
Zettai Karen Children (Hiatus till Summer)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2014)

Every WSS cover from this year


----------

